# Legangel



## Megalodon1 (4. Januar 2018)

Servus mitanand! Eine Frage an Euch aus reiner Interesse: wer von Euch fischt mit Legangeln bzw. wo ist es erlaubt? Grüße


----------



## geomas (4. Januar 2018)

*AW: Legangel*

Hi, ich kenne niemanden, der eine Legangel („Aalschnur”) fischt. Die ist bei uns verboten, zumindest für Angler/„Freizeitfischer”. Das war schon zu meiner Kindheit (DDR) so.

Hab aber schon 2x Reste einer Aalschnur als „Beifang” gehabt.


----------



## Megalodon1 (4. Januar 2018)

*AW: Legangel*

Ich kenne auch niemanden, aber in Bayern ist es laut AVBayFiG erlaubt. Daher meine Frage.


----------



## Franz_16 (4. Januar 2018)

*AW: Legangel*

§16 AVBayFig 

Da steht drin Ausgelegte Legangeln muss man mindestens täglich heben.

Kenne aber tatsächlich auch niemanden, der das jemals gemacht hat.


----------



## Michael.S (4. Januar 2018)

*AW: Legangel*

Angelgerät darf nie unbeaufsichtigt bleiben , das war schon immer so , ich kannte aber mal einen in meiner Kindheit der so ständig auf Hecht angelte , Pflock in die Erde , starke Schnur , Köderfisch und dann hat er die dort liegen lassen , hat meiner Meinung nach mit Angeln nichts zu tun , eher mit Fischwilderei


----------



## Megalodon1 (4. Januar 2018)

*AW: Legangel*

Ist ja glücklicherweise gut so. Verbote von Vereinen usw. kann ich sehr gut nachvollziehen.


----------



## Lajos1 (4. Januar 2018)

*AW: Legangel*

Hallo,,

als Vereinsmitglied oder Gastkartennehmer darf man in Bayern eh nur mit 2 Handangeln fischen. Legeangeln sind da nicht erlaubt.
Das bezieht sich auf Bewirtschafter, Fischereirechtsinhaber etc.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Franz_16 (4. Januar 2018)

*AW: Legangel*



> Das bezieht sich auf Bewirtschafter, Fischereirechtsinhaber etc.



Schau dir mal den §16 AVBayFig an. Das steht "Angelfischerei" drüber !?


----------



## Lajos1 (4. Januar 2018)

*AW: Legangel*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Schau dir mal den §16 AVBayFig an. Das steht "Angelfischerei" drüber !?



Hallo,

ist schon klar, die Legeangel ist ja auch eine Angel, nur kenne ich kein Gewässer in welchem die für Angler wie uns zugelassen wäre. Es sei den, man ist selbst Fischereiausübungsberechtigter.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Franz_16 (4. Januar 2018)

*AW: Legangel*

@Lajos
Solange das nicht explizit auf dem Erlaubnisschein ausgeschlossen ist, sehe ich nicht wodurch der Einsatz verboten sein sollte. 

Hier mal eine kommentierte Version der AvBayFig:
http://www.fischereiverein-selb.de/files/AVBayFiG.pdf 
Seite: 14 

Eigentlich eine spannende Frage


----------



## Laichzeit (4. Januar 2018)

*AW: Legangel*



> (1) Die *Hand*angel darf höchstens fünf Anbissstellen, d. h. Einfach-, Doppel- oder Drillingshaken, haben, die beim
> Fang mit natürlichen oder künstlichen Ködern versehen sein müssen.



Damit ist die Anzahl der Haken an der Legangel unreguliert?


----------



## Megalodon1 (4. Januar 2018)

*AW: Legangel*

Eine Handangel ist als Schnur mit Haken mit oder ohne Rute definiert. Daraus ergibt sich ggf. eine Legangel und somit ist m. M. nach die Zahl der Haken reguliert. 
Frage war: wo ist sowas erlaubt? Kenne nichts und niemanden|kopfkrat


----------



## Franz_16 (4. Januar 2018)

*AW: Legangel*



Megalodon1 schrieb:


> Frage war: wo ist sowas erlaubt? Kenne nichts und niemanden|kopfkrat



Für Bayern:
Vermutlich überall dort, wo es nicht per Erlaubnisschein / Gewässerordnung verboten ist. 

Ich denke das haben die wenigsten Kartenausgeber wirklich auf dem Schirm... habe so einige Tageserlaubnisscheine hier rumliegen, wo das nicht explizit verboten ist.


----------



## Megalodon1 (4. Januar 2018)

*AW: Legangel*

O.k.|bigeyes Hatten letztens in einer kleinen Aufseherrunde eine nette Diskussion über Legangeln. Da stellte sich mir die Frage, wo des überhaupt erlaubt ist. Dort ist's ja dann wohl sehr schwer ne legale Legangel von ner illegalen zu unterscheiden...


----------



## Franz_16 (4. Januar 2018)

*AW: Legangel*

so weit habe ich noch gar nicht gedacht. Aber du hast recht, das dürfte dann ziemlich schwierig sein. 

Ich muss mal schauen, vllt. finde ich noch etwas detaillierte Infos zur Legangel und deren Zulässigkeit in Bayern.


----------



## Megalodon1 (4. Januar 2018)

*AW: Legangel*

Merce für die Antworten, Franz. Is a verzwicktes Thema


----------



## Jose (4. Januar 2018)

*AW: Legangel*

legangel kenn ich von einheimischen an nord- und ostsee. bei ebbe raus, bei ebbe die schollen rein.


----------



## Stulle (4. Januar 2018)

*AW: Legangel*

Ich hab gerade mal nachgeguckt, ein verein regelt das zb so 

An allen BAV-Pachtgewässern sowie an den Eigentumsgewässern
sind gemäß Durchführungsverordnung zum Hamburgischen
Fischereigesetz in der Regel 2 Ruten erlaubt.

leinen sind somit generell nicht erlaubt wie das mit Handleinen steht weiß ich nicht so genau |bla:


----------



## Taxidermist (4. Januar 2018)

*AW: Legangel*

Wie da hat man vergessen, eine recht erfolgreiche Methode an Fische (Aale) zu kommen, ich spreche absichtlich nicht von einer Angelmethode, zu verbieten?
Kaum zu glauben?
In meiner Jugend (70er), übrigens eine vollkommen gängige und verbreitete Methode!
Die braunen Schnüre mit je 20 Einzelhaken, waren in jedem Angelgeschäft zu kaufen.

Jürgen


----------



## Stulle (4. Januar 2018)

*AW: Legangel*

Gibt es immer noch #d

Anderen als Berufs- und Nebenberufsfischern (Angelfischern) ist nur folgendes Fischereigerät erlaubt:


§ 5
Fischereigerät

1.
Handangeln einschließlich Pöddern,

2.
Senken bis zu 1 m2 Größe.

In Hamburg explizit verboten


----------



## Taxidermist (4. Januar 2018)

*AW: Legangel*



Stulle schrieb:


> Gibt es immer noch #d



Tatsache, hier für etwas mehr als 4€, von Balzer.

https://www.angelsport-welt.de/balz...MIg-6DpZi_2AIVQpkbCh0aYwACEAYYASABEgJlnvD_BwE

Jürgen


----------



## jkc (4. Januar 2018)

*AW: Legangel*



Megalodon1 schrieb:


> ...Dort ist's ja dann wohl sehr schwer ne legale Legangel von ner illegalen zu unterscheiden...



Ich denke wenn das irgendwo erlaubt sein sollte, wäre eine Kennzeichnungspflicht mit Namen und Adresse des Eigentümers eine gute Sache um illegale Legeschnüre besser erkennen zu können. 
Ich habe vor Weihnachten noch zwei Legeschnüre, die vermutlich für Karpfen gedacht waren gefunden. Dicke Mono mit nem kleinen Drilling am Ende. 
Bedauerlicher Weise schien an einer Schnur ein Fisch gebissen zu haben, der dann sich dann wohl im Unterholz aufgehängt hat und meine Watstiefel waren nicht lang genug um bis zum Haken zu kommen.
Und nein, Adresse war keine dran.|rolleyes

Grüße JK


----------



## Lajos1 (5. Januar 2018)

*AW: Legangel*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> @Lajos
> Solange das nicht explizit auf dem Erlaubnisschein ausgeschlossen ist, sehe ich nicht wodurch der Einsatz verboten sein sollte.
> 
> Hier mal eine kommentierte Version der AvBayFig:
> ...



Hallo,

ja, das ist interessant. Sehe ich auch so, wenn es nicht auf dem Erlaubnisschein ausgeschlossen ist, ist es erst mal erlaubt.
Bei meinem Vereinserlaubnisschein sowie denen vom Verband heißt es aber immer Handangel.
Aber wie in dem Link schon steht, der Fischereiausübungsberechtigte darf es sowieso (war ja eh klar) und kann es auch zulassen.
Hat zwar nichts mit dem Thema zu tun, aber in dem Link ist auch ganz klar angegeben, dass untermaßige oder während der Schonzeit gefangene, nicht mehr lebensfähige Fische nicht mehr zurückgesetzt werden dürfen, sondern zu verwerten sind. Da hatten wir vor so ca. einem halben Jahr hier eine heftige Diskussion, welche erst beendet war, als ich eine entsprechend klärende Frage aus der Fischerprüfung hier einstellte. Vorher hat mir das fast niemand geglaubt, dabei ist der Text schon aus der AVFiG in diesem Bezug unmißverständlich.#h

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Januar 2018)

*AW: Legangel*

Der TE war ja auch aus Bayern, daher richtig, auch wenn die Frage hier unter "allgemein" und nicht länderspezifisch gestellt wurde..

Aber daher auch mal doofe Frage:
Wie sieht das in anderen Bundesländern aus?

Hatte ich mich noch nie drum gekümmert, weils für mich kein Angeln ist.

Falls jemand also Bescheid weiss für andere BL, gerne hier rein..


----------



## fishhawk (5. Januar 2018)

*AW: Legangel*

Hallo,

also auf den Erlaubnisscheinen, die ich habe, wird immer von "Handangeln" oder "Ruten" gesprochen.

Damit wäre die Verwendung von Legangeln m.A.n. ausgeschlossen, da mir ja der Fischerei-/Fischereiausübungsberechtigte explizit nur diese Fanggeräte gestattet.

Und Handangeln müssen nach §16 AVFiG ständig beaufischtigt werden. Steht übrigens auch explizit in den Erlaubnisscheinen des FV-MFr.

Es sollen sogar schon Karpfenangler  Bußgelder erhalten haben, weil sie mit Funk-Sounderbox im geschlossenen Bivy oder Kleinbus geschlafen haben.

Das Fischereigesetz erlaubt ja auch noch andere Fangmethoden.
Trotzdem käme ich nicht auf die Idee, plötzlich mit Stellnetzen, Reusen oder E-Gerät am Gewässer aufzutauchen, auch wenn es im Erlaubnisschein nicht ausdrücklich verboten ist.

Ist aber meine persönliche Einstellung. Es gibt natürlich immer Leute, die jede Regel bis an die Grenze des Erlaubten oder darüberhinaus ausnutzen wollen.

Das wird dann immer ein Hase und Igel-Spiel zwischen Erlaubnisscheingeber und -nehmer.

Da ist dann die Fantasie der Ersteller von Gewässerordnungen schon gefordert und manchmal auch überfordert.

Wir hatten z.B. den Fall, dass in der Karte stand: "Das Watfischen mit Fliegengerät ist nur in folgenden Gewässern erlaubt ....."

Was einige Spezialisten so interpretiert haben: "Watfischen ohne Fliegengerät ist also in allen Gewässern erlaubt"


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Januar 2018)

*AW: Legangel*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Wir hatten z.B. den Fall, dass in der Karte stand: "Das Watfischen mit Fliegengerät ist nur in folgenden Gewässern erlaubt ....."
> 
> Was einige Spezialisten so interpretiert haben: "Watfischen ohne Fliegengerät ist also in allen Gewässern erlaubt"


Gefällt mir ;-))))

Je bescheuerter Regelungen formuliert werden, desto kurioser werden Ausflüchte werden..
[youtube1]h1xAlh9BV1k[/youtube1]
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h1xAlh9BV1k


*Davon ab, zum eigentlichen Thema:*
Wie sieht das nun mit Legangeln in anderen Bundesländern aus??


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (5. Januar 2018)

*AW: Legangel*



jkc schrieb:


> Ich habe vor Weihnachten noch zwei Legeschnüre, die vermutlich für Karpfen gedacht waren gefunden.



Gab es da nicht irgendwann mal so ein Horst im AB, der sich danach erkundigt hatte? Ahja, hier:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=246873

Wäre ja irre, wenn der sogar mit "Recht" danach gefragt hätte.


----------



## fishhawk (5. Januar 2018)

*AW: Legangel*

Hallo,



> Je bescheuerter Regelungen formuliert werden, desto kurioser werden Ausflüchte werden..



Das ist leider so.

Deshalb werden jetzt sogar Selbstverständlichkeiten, wie eben "ständiges Beaufsichtigten" noch explizit in die Fangbestimmungen aufgenommen, obwohl sie ja schon in Gesetz oder Verordnung geregelt wären.

Und nicht in allen Vereinen sind Leute mit ausreichend juristischer, linguistischer und fantasievoller Begabung bei der Erstellung der Gewässerordnungen am Werk.

Trozdem bin ich der Meinung, dass bei meinen Erlaubnisscheinen nur die Fanggeräte erlaubt sind, die auch drauf stehen. Also "Handangeln" und keine Legangeln, Netze, Reusen und sonstige vom Gesetz her erlaubten Fanggeräte.

Ob Juristen das anders sehen, kann ich nicht beurteilen.


----------



## Stulle (5. Januar 2018)

*AW: Legangel*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> also auf den Erlaubnisscheinen, die ich habe, wird immer von "Handangeln" oder "Ruten" gesprochen.
> 
> ...


Erlaubt ist was nicht verboten ist [emoji121]️ schlecht geschrieben die Regel.

Hier der Abschnitt für Hamburg


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Januar 2018)

*AW: Legangel*

merci für Info aus Hamburg!!!

DANKE!!!


----------



## fishhawk (5. Januar 2018)

*AW: Legangel*



> Erlaubt ist was nicht verboten ist



Kann man so sehen, muss es aber nicht.

Wenn in der Karte steht: "Hat die Erlaubnis mit zwei Handangeln zu fischen" obwohl z.B. vom Gesetz her mehr Ruten erlaubt wären, dürfte man m.M.n. trotzdem nur mit 2 Handangeln fischen. Und eben auch keine Legschnüre, Reusen, Netze o.ä. verwenden.

Dass viele Fangbestimmungen/Gewässerordnungen nicht eindeutig formuliert sind und viele Schlupflöcher lassen ist aber leider Fakt.


----------



## Stulle (5. Januar 2018)

*AW: Legangel*

Wenn du die Erlaubnis hast 2 Hand Angeln zu benutzen hast du ja nicht die Erlaubnis leinen zu legen.
Muss man dann aber auch so schreiben und nicht nur so meinen.


----------



## feko (5. Januar 2018)

*AW: Legangel*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Gab es da nicht irgendwann mal so ein Horst im AB, der sich danach erkundigt hatte? Ahja, hier:
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=246873
> 
> Wäre ja irre, wenn der sogar mit "Recht" danach gefragt hätte.




also der Name Horst ist ein Schimpfwort.?


----------



## Stulle (5. Januar 2018)

*AW: Legangel*

Schon länger


----------



## Bimmelrudi (5. Januar 2018)

*AW: Legangel*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Davon ab, zum eigentlichen Thema:*
> Wie sieht das nun mit Legangeln in anderen Bundesländern aus??




Für Sachsen-Anhalt gilt:



> *§ 1*
> 
> * Unzulässige Fischereigeräte und Fangmethoden*
> 
> ...


Nachzulesen unter http://www.landesrecht.sachsen-anhalt.de/jportal/;jsessionid=DE4F1DD7E8EE47E976E7F721AFAB65F9.jp23?quelle=jlink&query=FischO+ST&psml=bssahprod.psml&max=true&aiz=true#jlr-FischOSTV5P1


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Januar 2018)

*AW: Legangel*

Auch Dir ein Danke für die sinnvolle Info!!


----------



## thanatos (6. Januar 2018)

*AW: Legangel*



feko schrieb:


> also der Name Horst ist ein Schimpfwort.?



#d nee nicht korrekt - das Schimpfwort ist  "*Vollhorst" *
_Horst ist fälschlicher Gebrauch aus Maulfaulheit_

 Bei jedem Erlaubnisschein ist die erlaubte Hakenzahl erwähnt 
 also wenn pro Angel zwei Anbißstellen erlaubt sind darf ich eine Leine mit zwei Haken auslegen |kopfkrat
 hat nur einen Haken #c ich muß sie ständig beaufsichtigen  macht keinen Sinn auf die Rute zu verzichten .


----------



## junglist1 (6. Januar 2018)

*AW: Legangel*

Bei uns im Verein sind Aalschnüre mit max. 20 Haken in den Fließgewässern erlaubt. Verboten ist es diese mit Fröschen oder lebenden Köderfischen zu beködern und der Kram muss vor Sonnenaufgang wieder aus dem Wasser.

Habe in den letzten Jahren aber niemanden gesehen der welche eingesetzt hat.
Schätze mal die Regelung ist so alt wie unser Vorstand.....


----------



## phirania (6. Januar 2018)

*AW: Legangel*

https://www.google.de/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0ahUKEwj-0660-MPYAhXGOhQKHTDvAa8QFggqMAA&url=https%3A%2F%2Ffischundfang.de%2Fhistorische-legeangeln-281234%2F&usg=AOvVaw0JQOfXiInaBpHFD08wtefu

Davon hab ich bei mir am See schon einige gefunden....#q#q#q


----------



## Franz_16 (6. Januar 2018)

*AW: Legangel*

@phirania

Mit solchen ähnlichen Modellen habe ich in Finnland schon Hechte gefangen.


----------



## fishhawk (6. Januar 2018)

*AW: Legangel*

Hallo,

hab mal gelesen, dass in Finnland Styrporblöcke mit einigen Metern umwickelt werden und das Ende mit nem Vorfach mit lebenden Köderfisch bestückt wird.

Dann ab ins Wasser. Wenn der Hecht beißt, soll sich die Schnur abwickeln und bis der Knoten erreicht wird ist der Köder längst geschluckt. 

Einmal täglich werden die Bojen dann wieder eingesammelt.

Wäre aber nicht mein Ding, egal ob in Finland oder sonstwo.

Aber wenn es dort erlaubt ist, sollen es die Finnen ruhig machen.


----------



## phirania (6. Januar 2018)

*AW: Legangel*

@ Franz
Legal damit angeln ist ja OK...
Aber bei mir am See liegen / lagen immer 10 Stück aus von dem Teilen.
Und das wochenlang...
Bis wir ein paarmal Nachtschicht gemacht haben......:q


----------



## Franz_16 (6. Januar 2018)

*AW: Legangel*

@phirania und fishhawk 
Ich habe damals eine Reportage für den finnischen Tourismusverband gemacht und verschiedene Berufsfischer und auch Angler quer durch Ostfinnland begleitet. Eine der Methoden waren halt auch diese Hechtfallen. 

Wir haben die ausgelegt und sind dann am nächsten Tag mit dem Schneemobil rumgefahren und haben sie wieder eingesammelt. Aus anglerischer Sicht: Langweilig.


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Legangel*



feko schrieb:


> also der Name Horst ist ein Schimpfwort.?



Nunja, könnte man so sagen. Ich geh da boardregelkonformer mit der wikipediaalternativen Deutung "mild abschätzig". Und auch dabei lag mir natürlich jegliche Beleidigung realexistierender Horste mehr als fern und sollte sich ein solcher durch meine unbedachte Betitelung auf den Schlips getreten fühlen, entschuldige ich mich selbstverständlich. Man sollte aber auch nicht immer gleich den Larry machen. Sorry, Larry, schonmal im Vorweg.


----------



## fishhawk (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Legangel*

Ich dachte immer Horst wäre die Bezeichnung für das Nest eines Raubvogels?


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Legangel*

grins - der war gut


----------



## Stulle (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: Legangel*

Was macht der schwule Adler wenn es nacht wird? 

Er fliegt zu seinem Horst !

Sry war an keinen gerichtet.


----------



## feko (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: Legangel*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Nunja, könnte man so sagen. Ich geh da boardregelkonformer mit der wikipediaalternativen Deutung "mild abschätzig". Und auch dabei lag mir natürlich jegliche Beleidigung realexistierender Horste mehr als fern und sollte sich ein solcher durch meine unbedachte Betitelung auf den Schlips getreten fühlen, entschuldige ich mich selbstverständlich. Man sollte aber auch nicht immer gleich den Larry machen. Sorry, Larry, schonmal im Vorweg.




und jetzt sogar der Larry?
#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: Legangel*

Falls noch jemand Konstruktives zu Legangeln in den einzelnen Landesgesetzen beizutragen hätte, wäre ich erfreut..


----------



## Stulle (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: Legangel*

Punkt 3 für SH für Niedersachsen habe ich nichts gefunden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: Legangel*

Super, DANKE DIR!!


----------



## Franky (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: Legangel*

Ach Du meine.... Legeangeln - seit Jahren nicht mehr gesehen oder wahrgenommen. Zuletzt habe ich die aus meinem Haussee gezerrt - mit Häringen am Ufer befestigt, teilweise 30 - 40 m lang mit 50 Haken oder mehr...
Lt. BremFiG bzw. Bremische Binnenfischereiverordnung ist davon nix geschrieben, kollidierte jedoch mit den Gewässerordnungen für die eigenen Pachtgewässer (2 Angeln mit je max. 1 Anbissstelle). Ich meine, die Weser IV hat 3 Ruten mit max. je 1 Anbissstelle in der Gewässerordnung.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: Legangel*

Das wär dann ja aber nicht gesetzlich, nur vom Bewirtschafter vorgeschrieben?


----------



## Stulle (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: Legangel*

Für SH binnen scheint es auch auf die Pacht Bedingungen ankommen.


----------



## n0rdfriese (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: Legangel*

Aalschnüre kenne ich auch noch aus meiner Kindheit. Eimer voll Wattwürmer, ein paar Stöcke und dann bei Ebbe ab zum Priel und aufstellen. Mit ablaufendem Wasser ist man dann kontrollieren gegangen. Verboten ist das in SH aber meine ich schon seit den späten 80ern.


----------



## Franky (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: Legangel*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das wär dann ja aber nicht gesetzlich, nur vom Bewirtschafter vorgeschrieben?



Richtig... Theoretisch darf der "Bremer Stockangler" in der Weser eine solche "Aalschnur" mit seiner "Stockangel" auslegen. Bislang konnte ich nichts gegenteiliges finden........
Dafür habe ich entdeckt, dass es eine gesetzliche "Kescherpflicht" gibt... 

https://www.transparenz.bremen.de/s...late=20_gp_ifg_meta_detail_d#jlr-FischGBRpP46

https://www.transparenz.bremen.de/s...z.c.55340.de&template=20_gp_ifg_meta_detail_d


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: Legangel*



n0rdfriese schrieb:


> Verboten ist das in SH aber meine ich schon seit den späten 80ern.


Stimmt, gerade mal geguckt, Langleine und Legangel dürfte ja da identisch sein.:


> § 31
> Verbotene Fangmethoden
> (1) Es ist verboten, beim Fischfang schädigende Mittel, insbesondere künstliches Licht, explodierende, betäubende und giftige Mittel sowie verletzende Geräte, mit Ausnahme von
> Angelhaken, anzuwenden. Langleinen bleiben der Erwerbsfischerei vorbehalten.



Auch klar für Küstengewässer:


> § 4
> Fischereirecht in Küstengewässern
> 
> (2).... Handangel im Sinne dieses Gesetzes ist jedes zum Fang von Fischen bestimmte Rutenangelgerät, die Pödderangel, das Senknetz bis zu einer Größe von einem Quadratmeter, der Schiebehamen bis zu einer Breite von zwei Metern oder ein mit diesen vergleichbares anderes Gerät.
> ...



DANKE für Hinweis!


----------



## Gast (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: Legangel*

Wir hatten vor Jahren hier im Ferienpark über Winter mal Asylanten in den Chalets einquatiert.
Die haben ihre Langleinen quer durch den See gespannt.
Riesen Haken dran und mit Fischstücken beködert.
Nach ein paar Tagen ohne Erfolg haben sie dann mal gefragt welche Fische es hier denn so zu fangen gibt.
Das man keine Langleinen quer durch den See spannt konnten sie nicht verstehen.
Ich habe ihnen dann von mir altes Angelgerät zur Verfügung gestellt und sie haben angefangen auf Brassen zu angeln.
Ich habe noch nie in meinem Leben Menschen gesehen die sich so über Brassen und Rotaugen gefreut haben wie die Asylanten Kinder.
Man hat mich sogar zum Essen eingeladen, die hatten echt nix und wollten trotzdem teilen.
Ich hatte sogar Tränen in den Augen :q


----------



## feko (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: Legangel*

Wie rührend


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: Legangel*



feko schrieb:


> Wie rührend


Find ich auch, nur etwas abseits vom eigentlichen Thema..


> wer von Euch fischt mit Legangeln bzw. wo ist es erlaubt?



Dahin also wieder zurück.

Danke.


----------



## feko (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: Legangel*

gerne doch. Also legeleinen sind in meinen StammGewässern verboten. Ich kenne auch keines wo es erlaubt wäre, da auf den Karten immer ein Verweis ist das Handangeln zu nutzen sind .
Wir sind ja auch  eher sportfischer. ....
In andern Ländern durchaus Gang und gebe,
dort geht es aber rein ums nackte Überleben. 
oder halt um Profit.....Siehe hai und Thunfisch angeln mit langleinen.
Der Gesetzgeber sieht hierzulande vor einem Tier keinen unnötigen Schmerz oder leid zu zufügen. 
Deswegen denk ich bundesweit verboten. 
Aber da sind wir ja auch wieder bei dem Thema des anderen threads *grauzone*
vg


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: Legangel*



feko schrieb:


> Deswegen denk ich bundesweit verboten.


In Bayern nicht, das hatten wir schon...


----------



## feko (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: Legangel*

legeleine einmal am Tag kontrolliert  ist unnötiges leid. 
Auch wenn es gesetzlich in Bayern erlaubt ist,
so verstößt es doch gegen das Tierschutzgesetz.
Todesstrafe ist dort oder war bis vor kurzem auch  im recht verankert. 
vg


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: Legangel*

Ist so geltendes Recht in Bayern, bis eine Normenkontrolle das ändern würde oder das Gesetz vom Gesetzgeber geändert wird.

Und dass das unnötiges Leid ist, ist nirgends festgeschrieben, nur Deine Meinung..

Festgeschrieben ist aber erst mal das geltende Gesetz in Bayern..


----------



## Stulle (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: Legangel*



feko schrieb:


> legeleine einmal am Tag kontrolliert  ist unnötiges leid.
> Auch wenn es gesetzlich in Bayern erlaubt ist,
> so verstößt es doch gegen das Tierschutzgesetz.
> Todesstrafe ist dort oder war bis vor kurzem auch  im recht verankert.
> vg



ich glaub das fällt locker noch in nötiges leid #c


----------



## feko (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: Legangel*

Ja. Und darum geht es um legeleinen. 
Es gibt keinen vernünftigen Grund. 
Das Grundgesetz ist bindend. 
https://de.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tierschutzgesetz_(Deutschland)


aber darf gerne jeder ausprobieren auch wenn es nicht explizit verboten ist.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: Legangel*

wo steht das genau, dass das unnötiges Leid wäre?

Wieso dürfen dann in S-H z. B. Nebenerwerbfischer das verwenden?


----------



## feko (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: Legangel*

Also ok. In s-h und in Bayern wohl legitim.
Da wird s wohl vernünftige Gründe geben? 
Hat jemand ein Beispiel ? 
Und vor allem hat jemand eine Quelle ob die  praktische Legeleine auch Anwendung findet ?


----------



## Stulle (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: Legangel*

Ganz einfach nahrungserwerb, wird wohl nicht mehr groß betrieben da es unwirtschaftlich ist.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: Legangel*

NDS auch nicht verboten..


----------



## geomas (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: Legangel*

Ich kenne Aalschnüre in erster Linie aus den Berichten meiner Vorfahren.

Früher, als viele Häuser auf dem Land noch eine eigene Räucherkammer hatten, war es eben ganz normal, am Abend ne Aalschnur auszulegen. Nahrungserwerb, genauso normal wie das Hühnerhalten oder Kaninchenzüchten. 
Nichts davon wurde als Sport angesehen, jedenfalls nicht auf dem Land.

Angeln als Sport war etwas für Leute, die genug Zeit dafür hatten. Und natürlich Freizeitbeschäftigung von Kindern und Opis, für die sonst gerade keine Verwendung bestand ;-)

Für mich ist die Aalschnur einfach eine veraltete Fischereimethode, die in der heutigen Zeit keine Verwendung mehr finden sollte.


----------



## Franz_16 (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: Legangel*



> Und vor allem hat jemand eine Quelle ob die praktische Legeleine auch Anwendung findet ?



Bodensee. 
http://www.bayerische-bodenseeberufsfischer.de/seite/156892/hochseepatente.html


----------



## feko (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: Legangel*

Die Frage ist gibt es heutzutage noch einen vernünftigen Grund?


----------



## feko (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: Legangel*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Bodensee.
> http://www.bayerische-bodenseeberufsfischer.de/seite/156892/hochseepatente.html


danke Franz


----------



## geomas (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: Legangel*



feko schrieb:


> Die Frage ist gibt es heutzutage noch einen vernünftigen Grund?



Aus der Sicht des Anglers in Europa: nein, nicht hier.

Wie (Berufs-) Fischer hierzulande dies sehen kann ich nicht beantworten. In anderen Regionen der Welt mag die Legangel eine billige und praktische Fangmethode zum Nahrungserwerb sein. Ich meine damit nicht kilometerlange Langleinen auf der See, sondern den alten Aalschnüren vergleichbare Modelle.


----------



## Taxidermist (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: Legangel*

Also mein Opa hat mit Aalschnüren seine Familie über den Krieg gebracht.
Meine Mutter konnte bis kurz vor ihrem Tod keine Aale mehr sehen/essen!
Ich hätte jedenfalls keine Gründe, in schlechten Zeiten, diese Familientradition nicht wieder aufzunehmen.
Son Tierschutz Geschwurbel, wie es hier aus der Komfortzone heraus geäußert wird, wäre mir dann egal!

Jürgen


----------



## geomas (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: Legangel*

^ Not kennt kein Gebot. Auch ein Spruch, den ich von meinen Vorfahren kenne. Und die kannten „Not” aus dem wahren Leben, nicht nur aus Filmen oder Büchern.


----------



## Gast (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: Legangel*



geomas schrieb:


> ^ Not kennt kein Gebot. Auch ein Spruch, den ich von meinen Vorfahren kenne.


Naja, der Spruch gilt heute wohl immer noch.
Ich möchte nicht wissen wie viele Menschen in Europa hungern und mit nicht legalen Mitteln Fische fangen.
Und damit sind nicht die gemeint die hochwertige Speisefische an Restaurants verkaufen, sondern die, die alles was sie an den Haken bekommen verwerten und ihre Kinder satt zu bekommen.


----------



## Ørret (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: Legangel*



feko schrieb:


> Die Frage ist gibt es heutzutage noch einen vernünftigen Grund?



Wenn Nahrungserwerb vor fünfzig Jahren ein vernünftiger Grund war warum sollte dann Nahrungserwerb heutzutage kein vernünftiger Grund mehr sein? 
Kein gutes Argument irgendwie.....
Dann kannste den Aalkorb auch hinterfragen der hat auch nichts mit Angeln zu tun sondern dient einzig dem Nahrungserwerb.

In NDS ist die Aalschnur jedenfalls nicht verboten aber die Vereine die ich so kenne haben es aus ihren Bestimmungen rausgenommen. 
Aalschnur und Korb  hab ich deshalb nie benutzt, weil ich meine Aale lieber mit der Angel(zum Nahrungserwerb) fange.


----------



## geomas (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: Legangel*



Der_Barschangler schrieb:


> Naja, der Spruch gilt heute wohl immer noch.
> Ich möchte nicht wissen wie viele Menschen in Europa hungern und mit nicht legalen Mitteln Fische fangen.
> Und damit sind nicht die gemeint die hochwertige Speisefische an Restaurants verkaufen, sondern die, die alles was sie an den Haken bekommen verwerten und ihre Kinder satt zu bekommen.




Inhaltlich bin ich zu 100% bei Dir. 
Ich wollte nur darauf hinaus, daß die „modernen deutschen Sportangler” bitte nicht die Nase rümpfen mögen über Menschen, die um der blanken Existenz Willen Methoden zum Nahrungserwerb nutzen, die „Sportangler” als unsportlich einordnen.


----------



## Laichzeit (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: Legangel*

Aus Sicht des Berufsfischers macht die Legangel vor Allem dort Sinn, wo Reusen und Netze nicht sinnvoll eingesetzt werden. Zum Beispiel in sehr tiefem Wasser.


----------



## Jose (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: Legangel*



geomas schrieb:


> Aus der Sicht des Anglers in Europa: nein, nicht hier...



den gibts jetzt auch noch, den "angler aus europa".

ich grüße den #6 

:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: Legangel*



bastido schrieb:


> Und genau genommen hat man sich mit dem vernünftigen Grund die Angel schneller aus der Hand argumentiert als einem lieb sein kann.


Ein Grundproblem, dessen Tragweite viele noch nicht begriffen haben...


----------

